# Fluval Edge Journal



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello TPT'rs,

I've had some fun with this little Fluval Edge. Hope you enjoy. I recently turned this into a shrimp tank.

**Update February '11**









Before my eyes were opened to the planted tank. The dreaded artificial tank. :confused1:









Upgraded my lighting 


















First plants in the tank and a Betta known as candyman









Got him a couple buddies,some more plants and co2









Threw out that HUGE Hagen Ladder and went with a red sea wood block diffuser. Things are starting to take off


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

looks good... I love the Family guy set up thought LOL


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks GREAT!!!

I would bet it was a bigger tank if not for the size of the fish! I just saw those tanks at the Big Box Stores last month, and they are VERY COOL!!! I might just have to give one a try after seeing yours!

What are the actual brands on the lights you used to upgrade? 

Keep up the great work and keep us up to date on how it is doing. I am very interested to see how it continues to grow in!

Take Care,
Drew:icon_smil


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks! I got the MR11's(12 smd led - $3.50 each) and blue strip light led's off [Ebay Link Removed] The F4T5's are from lowes and are called  AmerTac 2-Pack Mini Fluorescent UtilityLite


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice! LOL at the family guy tank. I love that show!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Some pics with the Blue Led's on


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Decided to try and grow a nice carpet so I planted some hairgrass...hopefully it grows in nice.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

It's growing in nicely 










I picked up a new plant. I think it's rotala rotundifolia?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

this is the lushest edge i've seen....nice work


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> this is the lushest edge i've seen....nice work


Thanks!


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

shrimpnmoss said:


> this is the lushest edge i've seen....nice work


WORD. I just ordered an Edge through my LFS... your work has inspired me


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

raven_wilde said:


> I just ordered an Edge through my LFS...


A wize choice indeed!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nicest edge ever


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

You did a complete 180 on this tank lol.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nicest edge ever


Thanks! :icon_mrgr


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> You did a complete 180 on this tank lol.


Ya, took a little while before I figured out this planted tank thing. roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Blue, tell us about your light upgrade. What is it? How much did it cost? You're growing MAD plants with that new light.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Blue, tell us about your light upgrade. What is it? How much did it cost? You're growing MAD plants with that new light.


I got the MR11 Led's ($3.50 each) from evil bay. They're the wide angle 12 smd ones. They can't really grow much, so I put some easy growing E. Densa directly beneath them since that stuff will grow in a toilet. 

Those 6 inch T5's on the side are from lowes, $10 for the pair. They're strong enough to grow the hygro's I have beneath them. I put a little aluminum siding on it to act as a reflector. 

I also throw on a 15' T8 strip light ($10) over the front while I'm at work. That's how I can grow those red plants and dwarf hairgrass.

I also don't use CO2 anymore and I dose EI 1 x week.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Tank was getting a little crowded....decided to rescape it. Cut some things down and moved others around.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very good rescape, well done


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Picked up this guy today. Pretty excited about him. :bounce: I'm gonna try and breed him with the blue female in there. I heard you're only supposed to breed double tails with single tails to avoid deformed offspring. Anyone bred betta's before?? Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Changed things up again. The Dwarf Hairgrass needed to be moved to my 20g. I rescaped that tank also today.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally decided to make this a shrimp tank. I bought *8 cherries*, 2 of them are already preggers it looks like. :bounce: Can anyone help me out taking pictures of these little guys? My camera won't focus on them. It's just a blurry mess


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Not much has changed so far. Just added a java moss background. Does anyone know how long it will take for this java moss to grow through the screen? Thanks for any help.:icon_smil


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Not a clue but mosses grow best in cooler water 77 or so and high ligh, my peacock grows pretty quick but I'd say your look at a month, maybe.

The male has his mojo working or does he always have his fins erect like the photo?

The tank looks clean for the most part and your plants look healthy, keep up the good work.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

how does this tank look now?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> how does this tank look now?


I've really gone low tech on this tank...no co2, no ferts, water changes 1 x month. The cherry shrimp have multiplied from 8 to 30+ maybe more...some of those suckers a pretty small.




















The moss wall is growing very slowly


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

looks great for an edge


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> looks great for an edge


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Added two bow tie guppies...and some micro sword. I'm gonna let it establish some good roots then give it a haircut. Right now it's way to tall.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow I agree with someone up there, this is the single most lushest Edge I have ever seen! and that upgrade on the lighting is awesome DIY! keep it up! cant wait to see more pix of this!


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

How do your guppies and shrimp get along? Tank looks great.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't seen them picking on any shrimp....but I'm sure if it can fit in their mouth they'll eat it. So, I would guess they eat the tiny tiny baby shrimps. Not so bad since they're reproducing like crazy.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

After seeing a nice edge with sand and anubia's, I decided to replicate that tank as best as possible. Trimming, adding ferts, doing water changes is a real hassle with this tank. So, this seems to be the best fit for what I'm looking for. It was also a good opportunity to cull some of my CRS and leave only the darkest reds. 

Left my Flourite black sand in the middle and surrounded it with playsand.









Attached all my anubias nana to this piece









Some Micro sword









Dry setup









Added a Black cardboard for the background


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Filled up with water. I'm planning on adding 5 lyretail guppies some time this week.

Lyretail Guppy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice Job!!! I love the transition of this tank from beginning until now! And I think I like the latest one the best. It is just begging for a crypt now


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you redo your Edge or get a new one?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Did you redo your Edge or get a new one?


Just re-did it after seeing some nice pics of a simple edge.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Nice Job!!! I love the transition of this tank from beginning until now! And I think I like the latest one the best. It is just begging for a crypt now


:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## daygoboiz (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a nice tank you have there. I just started on my edge last Saturday too bad I didn't read all of this lol


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Old thread but I'm looking to do an edge in my office…

Any updates?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I have shifted to the low maintenance lifestyle here lately. The plants are all anubias with a few bronze crypts. The lights are just MR11 LED's from Lowe's. I hardly do any water changes, mostly top-offs. I found that guppies do well in this tank/setup. 

This is actually my favorite tank because it never has algae and is a pleasure to look at from all angles. It'll be a cool office tank for you.


----------

